# Enter-Zeichen aus String ersetzen



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

Hi @all,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit aus einem String die "Enter / Retrun" Zeichen durch Leerzeichen zu ersetzen. 

bsp.
(text vorher)
A
B
C

(text nachher)
A B C

Ist das ganze so ungefähr möglich?
Wenn ja was muss ich für das "Enter" Zeichen eintragen?
Leider konnte mir Google bis jetzt auch nicht weiterhelfen.


```
System.out.println(fubar.replace("[ENTER] ", " "));
```

Grüße und Danke


----------



## 0x7F800000 (14. Jan 2009)

"\n" 
[aber bei windows ist das irgendwie anders als bei linux, wie genau: kA... sollte es nicht klappen, dann versuch nochmal "\r" durch leerzeichen zu ersetzen, vielleicht bringt's ja was...]
Ansonsten könntest du auch spezielle regex-whitespace klasse benutzen:

```
myString.replaceAll("\\p{Blank}"," ");
```
vielleicht funktioniert's besser...


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2009)

Kennst du das Format des Umbruchs?
Windows: \n\r
Linux: \n
Mac: \r\n

Ansonsten BufferedReader, oder RegEx


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

Danke schon mal für eure schnellen Antworten!

Das Format ist Linux 

Nur mit \n  bzw "\\p{Blank}" bekomme ich auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.
An der Ausgabe verändert sich bisher leider nichts.


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;

/**
 * @author gasts
 *
 */
public class blub
{

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String myString;
        
       try 
       {
            BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader ("/home/gasts/java/files/code.txt") );
       try 
       {
           while( (myString = in.readLine()) != null ) 
           {
               System.out.println(myString.replaceAll("\\p{Blank}"," "));
           }
               in.close();
           } 
           catch (IOException e) 
           {
               System.out.println("Read error " + e);
           }
       }
           catch (IOException e) 
           {
               System.out.println("Open error " + e);
           }
   } 
}
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (14. Jan 2009)

readLine() liefert dir doch schon einen "getrimmten" String ohne umbrüche, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Du bist anscheinend die einzige Quelle von zeilenumbrüchen in diesem System, ersetze doch System.out.println() durch System.out.print() wenn du das alles in einer zeile haben willst. Dann kannst du auch diese ganze replace(x,Y,z) geschichte sein lassen, die ist dann unnötig.


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

hmm...

Ok du hast soeben mein Problem gelöst   

An System.out.print() hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht!
(wieder was gelernt)

Danke noch mal für die schnelle Hilfe, denn die Leerzeichen bekomme ich auch so da rein!

Euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------

